# Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. September 2011)

*Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (2. September 2011)

*Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Diese "Preisüberwachung" ist eher unnötig... Wenn mir was am Preis von Amazon nicht passt, such ich doch einfach über andere Portal solange,bis ich meinen gewünschten Preis habe... Wenn ich was bestell,möcht ich das ja gern zeitnah haben und nicht noch wochen warten müssen, bis mir der Preis bei Amazon gefällt 

ODER?!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Ich glaube du hast das Prinzip nicht verstanden, daher erspare ich mir weitere Worte


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Da gehts auch um Vorbestellungen. Da ist es hilfreich zu wissen, wann das Spiel den gewünschten Tiefpreis erreicht.


----------



## Pal_Calimero (2. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Coole Idee, gleich mal getestet: Call of duty Modern Warfare 3 ~ Wunschpreis 10 Euro

Ausprobieren kann man es, wozu hat man sonst ein Spam/-Werbe E-Mail Account. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, weiß ich sehr selten im vorraus was ich kaufen will, größtenteils bleibt es doch bei Spontankauf


----------



## Papa (2. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Kurz und bündig, klasse Sache.


----------



## 3mbryoyo (2. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

hm mal ausprobieren, klingt aber gut


----------



## Mplayer (2. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*



Pal_Calimero schrieb:


> Coole Idee, gleich mal getestet: Call of duty Modern Warfare 3 ~ Wunschpreis 10 Euro


 da wirste dich dann in 10 Jahren aber wundern, was die Mail jetzt soll 

Der Dienst hört sich sonst aber ganz nett an.


----------



## Hackman (2. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Jo sehr nützlich, find ich super, keinen guten Preis mehr verpassen.
Dann brauch ich auch solche "Stilblüten" im PCGH-Schnäppchenführer wie "BF3 für nur 55 € vorbestellen" in Zukunft gar nicht mehr zu lesen. (Sorry, der Seitenhieb muss erlaubt sein, eure Amazon-Werbemaßnahme hier treibt schon desöfteren mal seltsame Blüten)


----------



## BikeRider (4. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

 Dann wird der Wunschpreis für meinen nächsten 60 Zoll Fernseher 99 €urocent betragen.


----------



## jobo (4. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Geil!!!! 
Genau so was hab ich gebraucht!!! Toll, Super Idee PCGH! DAnke!!! 
Ich werd dann mal ein paar Arlarme setzen!


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Ok, gleich mal Starcraft 2 auf 3€ gesetzt...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## dangee (19. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

bekommst du halt nie ne mail; geht auch


----------



## Lorin (19. September 2011)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Für Hardware finde ich das ganz witzig. Direkt mal den Phenom II X6 1090T auf 100€ gesetzt. Mal sehen ob der jemals diese Grenze erreicht, wenn ja dann isser meiner


----------



## The_GTS (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Sobald das Motorola Razr 300 geld kostet, is es meins.


----------



## oanvoanc (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

gut, dass du den thread wieder raufgeholt hast, kannte dieses amazon feature noch nihct


----------



## Axel12 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Mache ich nicht, da steigt nur der Preis!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Wer hier wieder meckert, hat das Prinzip einfach nicht kapiert.


----------



## Idefix Windhund (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Wem es nicht passt, gibt genug Alternativen zu hier. Oder schaut einfach mehrmals auf der Artikel Page bei Amazon. So mache ich dass, und Schwupdiwup gleich mal eine Spontane 50% Aktion ausgenutzt wohlwollend begrüßt.


----------



## N33rd (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Amazon-Preisüberwachung: Wunschpreis festlegen und Benachrichtigung per E-Mail [Anzeige]*

Ich finde diese Dienste extrem gut. Zumindest wenn Zeit vorhanden ist und der Artikel nicht dringend benötigt wird. Cool wäre es wenn der Dienst das Teil beim Erreichen des Preises auch gleich die Bestellung abschickt 
Ich nutze übrigens www.pricebot.de - das erscheint mir am einfachsten, keine Werbung, macht einfach nur genau das was es soll.

Das ganze ist natürlich nur für Amazon Fans interessant. Bei geizhals gibt es diese Benachrichtigung über alle verfügbaren Shops, da ist die Chance natürlich deutlich höher aber die Shops sind teilweise nicht besonders gut.


----------

